# 2 x X starten um die Zeichen €/@/~ usw. zu bekommen

## Louisdor

Hi!

Wieso muss ich neuerdings mein X 2 x starten, also auf der Konsole ganz normal startx eingeben und wenn es dann gestartet ist, per Ctrl+Alt+Backspace killen und wieder per startx neu starten, dann gehen auch alle Zeichen wie @ € ~ | usw.? An der xorg.conf habe ich nix geändert, die ist schon seit Ewigkeiten hier in Betrieb.

Nach dem ersten Start verändere ich wirklich nichts, starte X einfach nur noch mal, dann geht alles. (Komisch) 

Die Sonderzeichen gehen nicht auf der Konsole (urxvt) aber auch nicht in Thunderbird, etc., danach überall.

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Max Steel

Es könnte eventuell mit hal zusammenhängen, versuchsweise mal X-server ohne hal useflag neukompilieren.

----------

## Josef.95

Um hal versuchsweise die Eingabegeräte Verwaltung zu entziehen reicht es auch in der xorg.conf unter

```
Section "ServerFlags"

        Option          "AutoAddDevices"     "false"

EndSection
```

 zu setzen.

----------

## Louisdor

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Es könnte eventuell mit hal zusammenhängen, versuchsweise mal X-server ohne hal useflag neukompilieren.

 ok habe ich gemacht, geht leider auch nicht, bzw. nur so wie immer, dass ich X 2 x starten muss.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Um hal versuchsweise die Eingabegeräte Verwaltung zu entziehen reicht es auch in der xorg.conf unter
> 
> ```
> Section "ServerFlags"
> 
> ...

 Hab ich auch versucht, bringt kein anderes Ergebnis! Leider!

Ciao,

aleX!

PS: In der Xorg.0.log steht auch nichts passendes drin.

----------

## wols

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Wieso muss ich neuerdings mein X 2 x starten, also auf der Konsole ganz normal startx eingeben 

 

Was läuft bei Dir als Window-Manager bzw. Desktop?

----------

## Louisdor

 *wols wrote:*   

> Was läuft bei Dir als Window-Manager bzw. Desktop?

 

Ich habe mir einen Mix aus 

```
gnome-extra/avant-window-navigator-extras

Installed versions:  Version: 0.2.6-r1
```

und

```
x11-wm/sawfish

Installed versions:  Version: 1.3.3
```

gebastelt. Gnome, KDE, etc. brauche ich nicht wirklich.

Per xinitrc werden noch diverse Konsolen und Compiz-fusion gestartet.

Das habe ich schon ne ganze Weile so.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## wols

Hallo,

falls bei Dir (wie bei mir) gnome-settings die Tastatur "übersteuert", könnte unter Gnome-Tastaturbelegungssteuerung der Haken bei "Add the EuroSign to the E key"  fehlen.

Das hat mir dann auch '@' und '~' wiedergebracht.

----------

## Louisdor

 *wols wrote:*   

> falls bei Dir (wie bei mir) gnome-settings die Tastatur "übersteuert", könnte unter Gnome-Tastaturbelegungssteuerung der Haken bei "Add the EuroSign to the E key"  fehlen.
> 
> Das hat mir dann auch '@' und '~' wiedergebracht.

 Nee, habe eben gerade geschaut, gnome-settings habe ich gar nicht installiert.

Ciao,

aleX!

PS: Bin z.Z. etwas viel unterwegs und dann immer ohne Onlinezugang, deshalb die seltenen Antworten. ...

----------

